# LOUD Eheim 2213



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I bought a second Eheim 2213 for my 55gal goldfish tank about four months ago. When I set it up, it didn't sound so great (that awful grinding sound) but I assumed it was just not done priming, even though I filled the whole thing with tank water to start. I should have sent it back right away, but my tank really needed extra filtration so I stupidly waited to see if it would improve. Well, four months later it's still quite noisy. I have two other 2213s that work just fine. I've done a cursory job cleaning the noisy filter, but I haven't gone so far as to inspect the motor, etc. 

Can anyone tell me if you've had this problem before, and if so, if it was fixable? I'm hoping my filter isn't a total dud, but if so, would Eheim still replace it at this point? It's driving me nuts, since the whole point of spending $80 was to have a quiet filter!  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Usually, my 2215 makes some racket when I first return it to service after a cleaning. Gently tipping in a little in all directions (slowly trace a ~6" circle w/ the top of it) will help the last of the air bubbles find their way past the impellor. If that does not cure the problem, I's check w/ Eheim or your distributor about getting it replaced or at least getting parts (if it just needs a new impellor or something).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Along with trying to remove any air out of the filter, have you check the seals? Once in a while the o-ring on the motorhead doesn't properly seal the unit. Taking the motorhead, wetting the o-ring, and placing it back onto the canister usually helps. Also I'll put something heavy on top of the whole filter to push everything together. This helps alleviate and stops the noise.

The other thing to check are the hose connections. Sometimes air gets sucked in via a loose connection.

-John N.


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

You may also want to open the impeller housing and inspect the ceramic axle. Yours may have broken between the factory and your retailer as they are known to be the weak link among the moving parts in the 2213 (I speak form experience  ) If the axle is broken you can order a replacement for a few dollars through most Eheim retailers.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Great, thanks for all the suggestions! It's no longer air, but definitely something mechanical going on.


----------

